# 11 months old, is she the right size?



## allyssa (May 6, 2015)

I have a 11 month old blue nose apbt. She seems a little small to me.. What do youguys think?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Cute! How much does she weigh? Pit Bulls are not large dogs. She does look a tad overweight in this photo, do you have a photo of her standing from above? 

She doesn't have a blue nose.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

That dog's not blue. She's fawn brindle.
Also APBTs don't usually get that big, the range for a female is usually around 30-60 lbs. And 60 lbs is really pushing it.


----------



## allyssa (May 6, 2015)

She is a bit overweight, I'm currently pregnant so she's been lacking her excersise partner


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

25-60 is more average true APBT weight. Dogs with no peds, shelter dogs, and other bull breeds can vary in size up to 100lbs but those are different bull breeds.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, she's a little chunky, but not obese. Just keep an eye on her weight until you're able to exercise her properly again and she should be fine.

Until then, I highly recommend investing in a spring pole set up (Spring Pole by Pit Bull Gear) Springpoles are a lot of fun and great exercise for the dog, but they don't require much physical activity on your part.


----------

